# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.42 - General improvements and fixes

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.42 - General improvements and fixes *    * *  * Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v1.42 - General improvements and fixes 
- Main
FlashEngine Updated
AFF Verify operation improved
Some other changes and improvements 
- Service operations improved
"Format FS" feature revised for old MT6575/MT6577 phones - Encryption and other problems
Format FS: Clear UDA+Cache (second option) method changed to WIPE
OTP detection improved
Security info read improved for MT6589 and MT6575/MT6577
Security Repair improved
FixDl operation support MT6589, especially for some Lenovo-like phones
NVRAM operations revised, NVRAM verify improved
FastBoot mode operations improved
Fix Unknown BaseBand revised: improved MT67xx support, new "deep fix" level supported 
- Smart AV operations revised
"AppScanner" updated - Dictionary DB also updated +200 new types 
- FW Read Engine Revised
Improved AutoDetection
Brand-Specific improvements - latest HTC, Infocus and other brands
NAND Factory FW reading improved
Additional files read improved 
- UserData operations improved
DataDirect Engine revised
Secure Platforms supported improved 
- Other
DRAM init revised for older platforms
All rest problems, reported by users has been fixed
Other different changes and improvements
FP platform Factory FW reading improved   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*CM2MTK V1.42 Download  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 #3 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 #4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 #5 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## noaman22000

laمشكوررررررررررررررين

----------


## مازن مارش

طريقة التعريب عبر بكس z3x

----------

